# Everyone, meet Ember!



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So here's my new boy Ember. Just couldn't help myself. It came down to him, and another red male that had more light blue in him. I put the two cups together and the one I picked, Ember flared. So I chose him. He had mild finrot. I'm treating him for it in a pickle jar right now. It's not too bad. One hole and the edges of his tail fin are frayed. Should be good in no time.




























I'll put up more pictures next weekend when he's in a tank, if fin rot is okay, and he's no longer in a pickle jar. So the pictures will look better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's so pretty and bright red!! Congrats! I'm hoping to be getting a new one in the next week or so.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I love his color red. I didn't want a dull red.
What color & type you looking for?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't know. I prefer crowntails but I don't have any veiltails. I guess I'll have to see what they have at Petsmart. I'd kind of like a pink, peach or white one. I wouldn't mind another veiltail if I can find a pretty one. Their crowntails seem to be younger than their veiltails. The veiltails look so much bigger than the crowntails.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty and a nice red!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is so pretty! I love how bright his red is!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys =D
& yeah drama, the veiltails are bigger. Fishy and Ember are bigger than Merlin. Blue is still small though. But it's hard to find a good veiltail.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it IS hard to find a good veiltail. What I like to do is go through EVERY betta at Petsmart and narrow it down to about 2 or 3, then make my choice. lol I have 2 females so I'm not sure I want another one yet but I'll look at them too and if I find one I can't live without and can't find a male I want then I may get another female. Who knows what I'll end up with! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol oh no. You're gonna come home with a whole bunch, lol. Can't wait to see what you pick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I'd like to come home with a bunch but really don't have room for them and my Mother doesn't want them downstairs.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh well that sucks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He'd be a great match for one of my pet bettas


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is a beauty. If only I had more room, I saw a really small vt at petco the other day, the little cup was big compared to him, he was just a baby boy. He was light blue with dark blue spots on his top fin and his body!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awww he sounds so adorable.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I really wanted him, but I had no room... and more importantly, no money, so I hope he goes to a good home.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

aw he looks like miiiiine<3

very very cute.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's some updated pictures of him I just took. I did some moving around and now he's in the vase. Now you can actually see him, he's doing great.





































I'm putting more in an album if you guys wanna see. I just put Blue and Aqua back together. Blue is recovered from his fin rot. He's very happy to be next to his Aqua again. Ember's jealous though, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so bright red! I've never seen one that bright red before!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know, he's gorgeous. Hes an interesting guy too. he'll let me touch him. He's so cute and curious.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful! I love his bright red! I've never seen a betta with that bright of red in my lps or lfs...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I got him at Walmart of all places. lol. I'm lucky here at my Walmart. They've got some bettas in pretty decent shape. I mean there's the ones with fin rot and every once in a while that are dead. But this last batch was good except for the fact that every single one was red. But I found my favorite.


----------

